# Show off You Honey House or Extraction Gear



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I started placing a few harvest pictures on my site...hoping to get some more. I just extract out of my garage using a 9 frame for my 10 hives. My capping bin is two bus boy containers I bought at Sams Club. I'll try to get more pictures up this weekend. 

http://hugheshoney.com/gallery/v/harvest/


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

shughes said:


> I started placing a few harvest pictures on my site...hoping to get some more. I just extract out of my garage using a 9 frame for my 10 hives. My capping bin is two bus boy containers I bought at Sams Club. I'll try to get more pictures up this weekend.
> 
> http://hugheshoney.com/gallery/v/harvest/


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I set up this extracting room in 1979, we modify the setup a bit every year. The spinner is about '50's vintage, filter box (two sizes of stainless screen) and pump same era, this year switched from two 20 frame extractors to a Dadant that will fit 44 mediums. Added the hinged platform to the extractor for easy tipping to drain last drop. Vintage steam heated Cowan uncapper. The double womens nylons stockings add the final touch to the filtration. The most amazing feature, I don't own any of it other than the settling tanks.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Simple set-up
http://s148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/?action=view&current=100_1754.jpg


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow...

Actually, its REALLy cool to see opposite ends of the spectrum. Simple garage set-up and the commercial rig.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Simple garage setup ??? hell, thats 1950's high tech.....


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I was talking about Hughes...which is probably the route I may go initially...I'd like to see how you both separate cappings and bottle.

I love Keith's photos to see what large scale operations are like but that is so far out of my grasp of thinking right now that it hurts to contemplate.


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

I let my capping's drain in a straining bag overnight into a 5 gallon bucket. Then the next morning I spread the wax cappings on a sheet of plywood to let the bees clean it up. By the time I get home from the office the wax is a nice yellow powder which I can place in a solar wax melter.

My bottler is nothing fancy...a $20 bucket with a honey gate on it, http://millerbeesupply.com/Page33.htm

I need to take pictures of my decapping tub. I almost picked up one of those $100 tubs from the bee houses but glad I did not. I found Sams Club had these two bus boy tubs for $12 in a bundle. I stuck a pine board across the top on one which became the decapping tub and the other is used to hold the frames before transferring into the extractor. The tub holds a medium frame very well. 

The extractor is from Brushy and is their 9 frame Italian extract which was on sale for under $400 last month. I think its a great choice for those with 20 hives or less and want a hand crank extractor. I have found that the 9 frame works well when using a buddy as the time it takes to load/spin/unload is about the same amount of time it takes to decap the frames with a buddy. Maybe we'll get faster at decapping and a 18 frame would be warranted but for now the 9 is a great size to tuck on a shelf, hand crank the frames and even for those quick extractions when you need to shuffle supers around on the hives. 

I'll make an effort to get some more pictures up this weekend.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Uncapper on left over a water trough that has been camcoted. Run frames thru and put uncapped frames into extractor. The extractor is currently my bottleneck as it can only hold 21 med frames. Honey flows to sump and is then pumped into 80gal dbl boiler. Top of tank has screen that holds nylon cloth. Tank stand is on rollers so that when one tank gets full I can roll another tank the same size into place. In the corner on top of a small 20gal bottling tank is the dehumidifier.












Late 70's model cowen uncapper.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Simple set-up


If that's simple, I do not know what to call my 2-frame manual extractor on concrete blocks over a 5 gallon bottling bucket.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Cheap & simple


----------

